# Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....​*
Angelvereine haben Probleme, das weiss man.

Mitgliederschwund, Überalterung im Verein, kaum Nachwuchs, Schwund an Ehrenamtlern und, und, und......

Analyse und Gegenmaßnahmen sind da sehr unterschiedlich.


Der Angelverein Groß-Zimmern aus Hessen setzt anscheinend auf Frauen.

Siehe den Bericht von DA-imNetz.de:
https://www.da-imnetz.de/lokales/gross-zimmern/frauenangeln-ganz-ohne-flirts-6676472.html

Der Verein hat extra für Frauen zum reinschnuppern ein Wettangeln ausgerichtet, bei dem die Herren nur helfend eingreifen durften.

6 Damen wären gekommen, angeblich würden davon Männer, Söhne, Enkel oder Väter "schwärmen", laut Bericht.... 

Die beim Wettangeln von den Frauen gefangenen Fische hatten Glück, sie wurden nach Angaben des Berichtes wieder zurück gesetzt.

Aber das Angeln wäre eh nicht so wichtig, wie der nachfolgende gesellschaftliche Teil (Helferfest), wird eine der Damen zitiert...

Dennoch scheint es laut Bericht nicht so zu sein, dass die Frauen sich richtig begeisterten.

Zumindest eine wird bei ihrem bisherigen Hobby, Koi- und Störhaltung, bleiben.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Als bekennender Macho und bekannter Kritiker der real existierenden, organisierten Angelfischerei, sehe ich mich nicht in der Lage, das zu kommentieren, ohne in ungewollte   Schwierigkeiten zu kommen...
:g:g


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Jens76 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

Moin,

Kann ich garnicht so richtig nachvollziehen. Hatte ne Woche Urlaub auf nem Angelhof. Da waren viele Muttis mit den Kniebeissern am Wasser. 

Vielleicht: Angeln ja - Vereinsmeierei nein!

Deshalb bin auch übrigens ich nicht in nem Verein. Ausserdem stört mich die "Aufnahmegebühr". Kenne ich von z. B. Sportvereinen nicht. Die sind froh, wenn die Leute überhaupt kommen. Das Nachwuchsproblem finde ich da schon auch hausgemacht.

Grüsse!
JB


----------



## Cody Plaice (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

Ist eigentlich eine gute Idee. Ist es doch schade, dass aufgrund frühkindlicher Geschlechterrollenprägung so wenige Frauen unserem Hobby nachgehen. 
Solange jetzt nicht versucht wird in gleicher Manier mit "Angelequipment für die Frau" einfach nur Kohle zu verdienen, kann ich das nur unterstützen. #6


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

Na da bleibt abzuwarten, ob es wiedermal reicht Petra zu alarmieren, so oft wie hier und  im Artikel das "böse Wort" Wettangeln verwendet wird, nebst freimütigen Bekenntnis zum C&R?
Gewollte Provokation, jedenfalls hier setze ich voraus, da kann man im Nachgang wieder kräftig auf Verein oder/und Verband einhacken!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

Wenn der Verein das öffentlich so propagiert, wird es da sicher alles so erlaubt sein, davon geh ich doch aus, wenn die das öffentlich in den Medien bringen und vereinsseitig entsprechende Interviews geben..

Sonst wäre der Verein wirklich nicht tragbar, da hast Du recht...


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

solange man exoten als exoten behandelt werden sie es auch immer bleiben.

zu den vereinen allgemein -
viele vereine in sämtlichen sparten haben nachwuchssorgen, zum einen gibt es natürlich immer weniger nachwuchs und zum anderen wird zu sehr an alten zöpfen festgehalten.
so langsam scheinen einige vereine zu reagieren, zumindest beobachte ich das bei uns in der ecke.
aufnahmegebühr wird gestrichen, arbeitseinsatz teilweise auch, oder zumindest wird dieser flexibler gestaltet. da kann man z.b. recht kurzfristig anrufen wann man zeit hat und außerhalb der festgelegten termine loslegen.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

@Thomas
Ich wollte damit nur sagen das es höchstwahrscheinlich ist, dass der Verein noch Probleme bekommt, wenn er eine solche Veranstaltung (öffentlich)  falsch kommuniziert!
Mit keinem Wort habe ich gesagt, dass der Verein deshalb nicht tragbar ist.
Sympathisierst du jetzt neuerdings mit Petra, Hauptsache es geht gegen den gemeinsamen Feind?
Weil es eher deren Einstellung und Meinung entspricht, einen solchen Verein für nicht tragbar zu erachten?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

Offtopic an
Ein gemeinnütziger Verein oder Verband als Veranstalter ist dann nicht tragbar, wenn er nicht die Rechtmäßigkeit einer solchen Veranstaltung im Vorfeld überprüft und dann noch an die Presse gehen würde.

Also gehe ich nach so einer Veröffentlichung in den Medien - augenscheinlich ja in Kooperation mit dem Verein (oder sogar auf dessen Veranlassung/Einladung) - davon aus, dass das dort vor Ort so rechtmäßig und erlaubt ist. 
Schon auch alleine wegen der persönlichen Haftung der Vorstände in Vereinen, die da schon deswegen aufpassen müssten/sollten/würden..

Ich bin ja persönlich auch für Wettangeln und andere Angelveranstaltungen für die, die das wollen (auch wenns mir selber nix gibt, aber geht ja da nicht um mich)..
Offtopic aus

Ob so eine Veranstaltung allerdings geeignet ist, wie das der Verein meint, um Frauen fürs den Verein oder das Angeln zu begeistern (das eigentliche Thema hier), evtl. sogar in größerer Zahl, da habe ich schwerste Zweifel - vielleicht noch eher für den Verein, wenn eine halt Vereinsleben mag...

Aber ich persönlich denke, dass man Frauen zum Angeln eher damit kriegt, wenn man mit denen alleine und in Ruhe unterwegs wäre, denen das alles zeigen und erklären kann, was da rund ums Angeln vor sich geht, und nicht in einer "Massenveranstaltung" ...


----------



## Andal (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

Sicher - wenn es Zalando-Gutscheine zu gewinnen gibt. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

Grins - der war gut, Andal ;-)))))

Ich hab mich sowas nicht getraut (hab ja eh schon meinen Ruf weg als bekennender Macho)....


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

In BW kannst du zB. nicht einmal für Frauen und Kinder die Schulung  billiger oder gar umsonst anbieten weil der Moloch Verband die Preise vorschreibt damit er genügend Geld abgreifen kann. (Verdienen wäre falsch, da müsste man ja etwas dafür tun).


----------



## Andal (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich gänzlich ungeniert! #h


----------



## Cody Plaice (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



Andal schrieb:


> Sicher - wenn es Zalando-Gutscheine zu gewinnen gibt. :m



Sorry, wenn ich Dir da auf die Füße trete, aber ich glaube, genau so etwas schreckt ganz viele Frauen ab. #d


----------



## Andal (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



Cody Plaice schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich Dir da auf die Füße trete, aber ich glaube, genau so etwas schreckt ganz viele Frauen ab. #d



Hm... meinst du, ein Rabatt auf einen neuen Thermomix wäre besser geeignet!?


----------



## Cody Plaice (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



Andal schrieb:


> Hm... meinst du, ein Rabatt auf einen neuen Thermomix wäre besser geeignet!?



Nein, ich meinte eher den Verzicht auf solche Sprüche.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> In BW kannst du zB. nicht einmal für Frauen und Kinder die Schulung  billiger oder gar umsonst anbieten weil der Moloch Verband die Preise vorschreibt damit er genügend Geld abgreifen kann. (Verdienen wäre falsch, da müsste man ja etwas dafür tun).



Hallo,

da bei uns (in Bayern) die Prüfung schon sehr lange staatlich ist, hat der der Verband dabei nichts mit reinzureden.
Der Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung ist bei uns im Verein für jugendliche Mitglieder kostenlos. Darüber hinaus wird für jedes Jahr der jugendlichen Mitgliedschaft 50 Euro von der Aufnahmegebühr (400 Euro) erlassen, d.h. wenn einer mit 10 Jahren in den Verein eintritt und mit 18 zu den erwachsenen Mitliedern wechselt, so zahlt er überhaupt keine Aufnahmegebühr. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

Was hat die bayrische Prüfung mit dem Thema hier zu tun, ob man mit solchen Veranstaltungen Frauen zum Angeln bekommt?

Richtig, gar nix...

Bleib doch einmal beim Thema (zumal hiers zusätzlich noch um Hessen geht und nicht um Bayern)..


----------



## Jens76 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

Moin,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus wird für jedes Jahr der jugendlichen Mitgliedschaft 50 Euro von der Aufnahmegebühr (400 Euro) erlassen, d.h. wenn[...]



Das machts nicht besser. Echt jetzt? 400, in Worten VIERHUNDERT, Euro, um in nem Verein Mitglied sein und dann noch jährliche Mitgliedschaft zahlen zu dürfen?

Was kann ich bei euch angeln? Dinosaurier?

Das ist der Grund, warum viele Vereine so ne Probleme haben. Aber dann maulen.......


----------



## Andal (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



Cody Plaice schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte eher den Verzicht auf solche Sprüche.



Zitat (Urheber unbekannt): Mit Ironie kommste nicht so klar, wa?


----------



## Cody Plaice (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



Andal schrieb:


> Zitat (Urheber unbekannt): Mit Ironie kommste nicht so klar, wa?



Doch. Normalerweise schon. Habe Deinen zweiten Beitrag auch so verstanden. 
Mich stört aber Dein erster Spruch. Ob ernst oder flappsig gemeint: Es sind genau diese Einstellungen und Sprüche, die Frauen von vermeintlichen "Männerdomänen" fernhalten.


----------



## Jens76 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



Cody Plaice schrieb:


> Es sind genau diese Einstellungen und Sprüche, die Frauen von vermeintlichen "Männerdomänen" fernhalten.



Ich verstehe das Problem nicht! :g


----------



## Andal (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

Ob Frauen jetzt in "Männerdomänen eindringen", oder ob sie es bleiben lassen, ist mir wirklich extrem wurscht. Wenn eine Frau Bock auf Angeln hat, dann wünsche ich ihr viel Petri Heil. 

Schließlich haben sie sich jahrzehntelang nach Kräften emanzipiert, genau so zu verfahren. Da muss man nun ganz sicher nicht diese gewonnene Freiheit der Gleichberechtigung unterminieren, in dem man sie mit "ungleichen" Mitteln lockt. Oder!? Sollen sie halt, wenn sie es selber wollen, aber genau so, wie alle anderen auch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht! :g



ich reiss mich zusammen, 
ich reiss mich zusammen...
ich reiss mich zusammen...................
;-))))




auch wenns mir als bekennendem Macho inzwischen echt schwer fällt


----------



## Cody Plaice (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



Andal schrieb:


> Da muss man nun ganz sicher nicht diese gewonnene Freiheit der Gleichberechtigung unterminieren, in dem man sie mit "ungleichen" Mitteln lockt. Oder!?



Und deshalb den Zalando-Gutschein anbieten, oder was? Du widersprichst Dich selbst. Und ja, auch ein "lustig" gemeinter Kommentar kann sexistisch sein.


----------



## Andal (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



Cody Plaice schrieb:


> Und deshalb den Zalando-Gutschein anbieten, oder was? Du widersprichst Dich selbst. Und ja, auch ein "lustig" gemeinter Kommentar kann sexistisch sein.



Boah... auf wie vielen Schläuchen stehst du heute eigentlich? Schon mal gehört, dass man sich in solchen Themen auch mal dem völlig sinnfreien Spaß hingeben kann? Ich fasse das ja nicht! |wavey:


----------



## BERND2000 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angelvereine haben Probleme, das weiss man.
> 
> Mitgliederschwund, Überalterung im Verein, kaum Nachwuchs, Schwund an Ehrenamtlern und, und, und......
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner


 
 Echt ?
 Komisch in beiden Vereinen wo ich in Niedersachsen Mitglied bin, werden die Mitglieder immer mehr.
 |bigeyes Woran mag das nur liegen? #c

 #6


----------



## Cody Plaice (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



Andal schrieb:


> Schon mal gehört, dass man sich in solchen Themen auch mal dem völlig sinnfreien Spaß hingeben kann?



"Solche" Themen? Ahh, das Thema Frauen und Angeln eignet sich also besonders, um Späße zu machen, oder wie? Ich halte das für ein ernstes Thema. 
Aber immerhin hast Du Dein "Späßchen" ja selbst als sinnfrei erkannt.


----------



## kati48268 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... bei dem die Herren nur helfend eingreifen durften....


Vermutlich um die Maden aufzuspießen, die ekeligen Fische abzuhaken und  auf die Pose zu achtenm, während der Lippenstift im Taschenspiegel  nachgezogen werden muss.

(nur um den pöösen, pöösen Sexisten Andal nich allein da stehen zu lassen)


----------



## Andal (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vermutlich um die Maden aufzuspießen, die ekeligen Fische abzuhaken und  auf die Pose zu achtenm, während der Lippenstift im Taschenspiegel  nachgezogen werden muss.
> 
> (nur um den pöösen, pöösen Sexisten Andal nich allein da stehen zu lassen)



|good:

Ja und jene, die sich die Hose mit der Kneifzange anziehen, verspotte ich auch noch! :vik:


----------



## BERND2000 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vermutlich um die Maden aufzuspießen, die ekeligen Fische abzuhaken und auf die Pose zu achtenm, während der Lippenstift im Taschenspiegel nachgezogen werden muss.
> 
> (nur um den pöösen, pöösen Sexisten Andal nich allein da stehen zu lassen)


 
 Vor einiger Zeit bekam ich die Info von Fischwilderei.
 Ein aufgedonnertes Modepüpchen mit entsprechenden Typ würden dort blinkern.
 Das war für den typisch übergewichtigen Angler in grünen Thermoanzug und Gummistiefeln ganz klar.

 Die Beschreibung war so gut das Ihm die Augen aus dem Kopfgefallen sein müssen.
 Echte Angler gehen eben auch nach der Disko noch kurz angeln, auch wenn sie fürs Angeln falsch angezogen sind.

 Die Töchter einer Klassenkameradin von mir, wobei dort in der Familie alle Frauen immer angelten.#c

 Meine Freundin angelt und meine Mutter (75J)wird wohl auch bald wieder mit Ihren Geschwistern losziehen.
 Eine wahre Männerdomäne eben..#h

 Damit das weiter so bleibt muss man es den Frauen nur immer schön einreden.


----------



## Cody Plaice (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

Mir war beim Titel klar, dass dieser thread nicht frei von solchem Scheiß bleiben würde. 
Bin raus hier..


----------



## BERND2000 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



Cody Plaice schrieb:


> Mir war beim Titel klar, dass dieser thread nicht frei von solchem Scheiß bleiben würde.
> Bin raus hier..



 Meine Schuld....?

 Es gibt viele Frauen die am Angeln interessiert sind, ob man die aber unbedingt mit "Wettfischen" zufriedenstellen kann, glaube ich nicht.

 Eher mit dem Gefühl von Sicherheit, oder als ganz normaler Angler wahrgenommen zu werden.

 Mögen einige Frauen von den hilfsbereiten Kerlen angezogen werden, wird Anderen die Überzahl dieser Männer eher furchtbar auf den Nerv gehen.
 Die Freiheit die viele Männer da am Wasser finden, ist für Frauen sicher doch etwas eingeschränkter.
 Nur sehr wenige Frauen werden allein ans Wasser gehen mögen....
 Ich denke Frauen und Männer würden ähnlich gerne angeln, wobei Sicherheitsbedenken die Frauen eher fernhalten als Getier, Fischschleim und Dreck.

 Man staunt wenn man weiß das einige Männer zwar Angeln, aber die Fische später so oder so von den Frauen daheim ausgenommen werden.
 Auch so etwas gibt es.


----------



## Cody Plaice (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Meine Schuld....?


Nein.


----------



## KptIglo (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*

Na wenigsten macht sich da jemand Gedanken. Wobei ja gerade das Angeln eigentlich gemacht ist für die gesamte Familie. Ich für meinen Teil finde die Umsetzung nicht ausreichend.
 Auch ich bin in einem Angelverein (Hamburg) seit 2014 und es gibt viel mehr männlich als weibliche Mitglieder. Beim Veranstaltungen wie Gemeinschaftsangel z.B. im Hamburger Hafen, Bleigießen etc. sind selbstverständlich auch angelnde Damen dabei.
Der Verein ASV Hamburger Angler e.V. begann 2012 mit 12 Mitgliedern und nun sind wir schon mehr 1400, da haben die Gründer/Vorstand doch alles richtig gemacht und es geht also.


----------



## hanzz (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mit Wettangeln Frauen zum Angeln bringen....*



Andal schrieb:


> Sicher - wenn es Zalando-Gutscheine zu gewinnen gibt. :m


Meine Frau würd lieber ne Dauerkarte vom BVB nehmen [emoji6] 
Auswärtsspiel wird dann beim Angeln geguckt.


----------

